# VEP 7 + Nuendo 11 + Windows 11 = CPU weirdness



## mscp (Dec 10, 2021)

I load up a template based on Synchron and Kontakt instances in VEP7. Then once it's done loading, I open up Nuendo 11. CPU sits idle at 29%. 10 minutes later (after drinking my coffee), without having done anything yet, CPU shoots to 49%. Why? If I restart Nuendo 11, CPU goes back to 29% but then shoots up to 49-50% a few minutes later. I'm running the latest versions of everything.

Does anyone know what could be the issue in this situation? Cheers.


----------



## youngpokie (Dec 10, 2021)

I have the same exact issue in any configuration that involves VEPro - Cubase and/or Dorico, with Kontakt or non-Kontakt instruments. It takes a long time for samples to load but the CPU eventually gets to around the same values as you see. If memory serves, I might have read it somewhere here that the issue is with VEPro connections to host, and it's not necessarily an issue per se. I almost always see my CPU get to 90-95% on playback but I don't have glitches at 256 samples - only when I have graphics intensive programs opened.


----------



## mscp (Dec 10, 2021)

The thing is, All the samples within VEP are loaded up way before Nuendo starts up. Then, once I start Nuendo, each VEP VST does its thing and links to the VEP host, and done - the session is ready and CPU idles beautifully at 29%. I spend 10 minutes looking at the task manager without doing anything, and suddenly, CPU goes to 49-50%. I wonder what's going on behind the scenes.


----------

